# Gas Starter Fireplace Key Won't Turn Valve



## chicagohockey (May 22, 2016)

I'm having trouble with the valve for my gas starter fireplace. The fireplace key fits over the valve as it should, but when I turn it I don't feel it catching. No matter how much I turn the key, the valve doesn't rotate at all.

I attached a photo of the valve. If a standard fireplace key doesn't catch it, could I use something like a socket set to rotate it?

Any info or guidance would be really appreciated!


----------



## Snoonyb (May 22, 2016)

Yes you can, maybe, because It also appears that the valve shaft has rounded corners.

These keys are cast from various metals, aluminum or a pot metal and may have worn out, and are replaceable.


----------



## frodo (May 23, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=dante+fireplace+key&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=7005467632&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_tpptx3niq_e...............
just a picture to show you the valve,  it is square


----------



## chicagohockey (May 23, 2016)

I bought this key, because I thought fireplace keys are universal. Is it possible that the key's diameter is too large for my fireplace valve to catch on it?


----------



## Snoonyb (May 23, 2016)

They are pretty much the same size, however, because the corners are rounded off on the shaft, your recourses are too, replace the valve, or remove the chrome cover and clamp on to the shaft with a vise grip, and actuate it that way.


----------



## frodo (May 23, 2016)

unscrew the face plate,   the round thing that has dante stamped on it.

it screws onto the valve.  after you unscrew it,  you will be able to see clearly the piece your key goes on


----------

